# Canadas Flying agian



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

The molt must be coming to an end. I saw my first flock of Canadas flying the other night in Central MN.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I saw my first "broods" flying at the MHD Crystal Sugar plant yesterday. It was rather funny watching those young geese lurching about in the air. They will only get better at it!


----------



## poganski5 (Jul 13, 2005)

I found my first feild of the year with 75+ honkers sittin in it, in Central MN

jbaincfl what part of central mn do u live?


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I saw some honks sitting on the edge of a cut hay field and eating the wheat in the field right next to it, they were almost in the standing wheat field.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

saw three flocks flying tonight on the mississippi river near Brainerd. It looked like some young of the year birds.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Saw 2 flocks yesterday, its getting me pumped


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

1 group of 8 flying around today... It was fun watching them float around! :wink:


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

While training last night I said to my buddy, "Is that geese I hear?". Looked up and saw a family of around 9 heading back to the marsh. Was great to see.

Chins up boys, meat's back on the menu! (soon)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

the flock i've been watching all summer finally took to the air last night, those young ones had some trouble but they made it. im ready for em.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

3 flocks lifted early this morning off a retention pond in an active quarry,1'st ive seen since spring.amazing the timing of your birds starten to fly same time as ours.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Here in western Nebraska we've had about 50 or so at our city lake all summer and with the last cold front about a 100 or so more came in. They have started feeding in the fields around town and its getting me pumped seeing them out there. Can't wait till the season starts.


----------

